# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Привет из Голландии! :3

## Levi

Did I spell the title right? I hope I did. 
I'm Levi, a 16 years old girl from Holland. I've been trying to learn Russian for a few months now, and I must admit, it's hard. But not impossible!  ::  I'll be going to Russia on vacation next year, and some day I'll speak it fluently. When I grow up, I want to be a translator, hopefully in Russian. My school doesn't give Russian lessons, so I have to learn it all by myself. Challenge accepted. 
I decided to join this forum because I thought it might help my Russian vocabulary and grammar a little. Also, I'd love to find friends who also want to learn Russian.  
So I guess that's enough about me.. I hope I'll have a nice time here ^^ до свидания!

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Country is named "Голландия" in Russian, also we use "Нидерланды" but first is more common (it's not correct I know  :: ).
 So the correct variant is "Привет из Голландии."

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

Hi ::  and welcome!

----------


## Levi

> Country is named "Голландия" in Russian, also we use "Нидерланды" but first is more common (it's not correct I know ).
>  So the correct variant is "Привет из Голландии."

 Oh alright, a friend of mine told me it was Голланды. I'll remember it  ::

----------

